# Помогите оценить аккордеон Sibylla Brand и баян Royal Standard



## ivan-ivanych (11 Авг 2016)

Оба инструмента 40 гг выпуска, трофейные (вывезенные из Германии)
Роял Стандарт имеет некоторые повреждения, Сибилла вообще в идеальном состоянии.
Сколько они могут вообще стоить? Имеет ли смысл связываться?
Спасибо!


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Авг 2016)

ivan-ivanych писал:


> 1. Оба инструмента 40 гг выпуска, трофейные (вывезенные из Германии)
> 2. Роял Стандарт имеет некоторые повреждения, Сибилла вообще в идеальном состоянии.
> Сколько они могут вообще стоить? Имеет ли смысл связываться?


1. Они вывезены из послевоенной Германии. Никакие они не трофейные. Что, в целом, абсолютно всё равно.

2. Рояль Стандарт сильно неиграбелен, можно сдать мастеру на запчасти за 500 р. Сибилла годна для подростка, для самого первичного анализа его желаний и способностей "нужно- не нужно". Тысячи 4 можно просить, если ОНО играет. Может кто и захочет.


----------



## ivan-ivanych (11 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> ivan-ivanych писал:1. Оба инструмента 40 гг выпуска, трофейные (вывезенные из Германии)
> 2. Роял Стандарт имеет некоторые повреждения, Сибилла вообще в идеальном состоянии.
> Сколько они могут вообще стоить? Имеет ли смысл связываться?
> 
> ...


 То есть исторической ценности у них никакой? Типа хлам?


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Авг 2016)

*ivan-ivanych писал:



 То есть исторической ценности у них никакой? Типа хлам?

Нажмите для раскрытия...

*Исторической- никакой. Их штамповали тысячами и тысячами. 

Про хлам я не говорил. Бедному подростку из семьи беженцев эта Сибилла станет путёвкой в мир Музыки. Надо только этого подростка сыскать...


----------

